# help needed (penang)



## andyspain (May 9, 2013)

Hi, we are a couple moving out to penang in the next six weeks, we are English but have lived in spain for the last 12 yrs so now looking to meet new friends to help us settle in to a new life style and show us the ropes and hopefully introduce us to new expats in the area, we are in our late 40s. If anyone knows the best places to rent an apartment or have one to rent out please drop us a line. thanks Debbie & Andy


----------



## richo (May 12, 2013)

Hi my name is Richard and just moved here about 3 months ago from australia,the best way for you is to look on the internet under penang rental properties to find a home as there are a lot of rentals,Batu ferrringhi has a lot of expats from england and tourists as this is where the best hotels are, chulia street in the heart of penang is where most of the backpackers are
with cheap hotels.as i do not go to batu ferringhi, i usually eat around town or one of the cafe's as they sell most food types and beer plus soft drinks.rental costs range from 800 to thousands (Ringgit)Malaysian. welcome to Penang you'll love it here


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys


I just moved out here about 6 weeks ago. I found my apartment in Batu. It is very nice here and much less congested and still about 30 minutes to George Town. You can go online and check Iproperty.com as well. I got connected with a very nice agent there. I would suggest staying in a hotel for a few days and then hitting the streets and meeting different agents. There are many flats to find. I stay in one called the Reef and it about 3-5 minutes drive to the night market or you could hop a bus which is located just in front of the Reef. 

God luck.


----------



## andyspain (May 9, 2013)

*hi*

thank you, must meet up for a drink when we are out there. andy & Debbie


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll keep them chilled until you get here


----------

